# New Wobbly Model Syndrome



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

A new wobbly comic can be seen at the website
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com/

Also new: you can now follow the comics on Facebook and Twitter. Click "like" or "follow" and you'll be the first to know if there is a new comic online 

hope you like it!


----------

